
How to talk to conspiracy theorists–and still be kind - harshamv22
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/07/15/1004950/how-to-talk-to-conspiracy-theorists-and-still-be-kind
======
082349872349872
These principles seem useful in general, even for talking with non-conspiracy
theorists.

I like the bit about asking questions to find out more about what one's
interlocutor thinks. When I go to one of my usual restaurants, I usually know
what I'm having, but that doesn't mean I don't look at the menu or talk with
my friends about what they're ordering.

